# Police: Man attacked trooper with chain saw



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

[web:c482fd6584]http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/02/22/saw.attack.ap/index.html[/web:c482fd6584]


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

good on them, a chainsaw will F*&amp;$K u up!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

"About 10 state and local officers formed a semicircle around Henkle and ordered him to drop the chain saw, but he revved the saw and refused to put it down, Hill said."

:85565: Suicide by semicircle of cops.....so long A_ _hole. :85565:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Like the old sang says. Never bring a chain saw to a gun fight. :wink:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

GARDA";p="57398 said:


> :85565: Suicide by semicircle of cops.....so long A_ _hole. :85565:


My thought exactly! 8)


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

:85565: Suicide by semicircle of cops.....so long A_ _hole. :85565:
[/quote]

Talk about the "circle of death" 8)


----------

